# bank and charges and getting the simple things done



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi me and the other half are coming out in April to have a look around area's in the costa del sol as we plan to move out and rent sometime in the second half of 2012
we don't have any financial worries as i did very well with a pay off from the last job i had.Was interested to find out what people think of the banks ? what would be the best/worst from peoples experencies and what are the charges.

Obviously we would be a non resident to start with.

Also in the time we are their can we get other things like NIE numbers ect ect 

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our bank, Cajamar, has no charges at all, unless you withdraw cash from an ATM other than Cajamar (used to be the case that if the bank was part of Servired then there were no charges for withdrawing cash, but that has now all but stopped) or you need your card replacing (€3 per card).


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

Paul, as an example I'm with Cajasol (there won't be many of these where you are going...) but the example might be useful.

You need an NIE to open a resident account.

Charges are as follow,

4€ quarterly fee but this is waived if there is an average of 3000€ in your account

12€ Annual card fee

0.5€ fee for using a non-cajasol cashpoint, or a cajasol cashpoint which is not located in a cajasol branch

15€ fee for going overdrawn 

22.5% overdraft interest rate (but this might have changed by now)


Best regards

James


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paul44 said:


> Hi me and the other half are coming out in April to have a look around area's in the costa del sol as we plan to move out and rent sometime in the second half of 2012
> we don't have any financial worries as i did very well with a pay off from the last job i had.Was interested to find out what people think of the banks ? what would be the best/worst from peoples experencies and what are the charges.
> 
> Obviously we would be a non resident to start with.
> ...



you would need an address to enable you to get a NIE number - you can only get a 'non-resident' NIE now for specific purposes such as purchasing a property



Phsye said:


> Paul, as an example I'm with Cajasol (there won't be many of these where you are going...) but the example might be useful.
> 
> You need an NIE to open a resident account.
> 
> ...


the OP could obviously open a non-resident account before moving here (using his passport) & after they sign the residents register change it to a resident account

in some areas the NIE is issued at the same time as you register as resident, in others you need to get the NIE first & then register as resident afterwards...........and I dare say in some areas it's the other way around!!


----------

